# Shrediquette



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

Transworld's Shred + etiquette = Shrediquette. It’s rules to ride by. It’s the snowboarder’s cultural guidebook.

Rule 1: Never call last run.

Rule 2: A speed check is still a speed check, even if you call it a setup turn.

Rule 3: More flair = less ability.

Rule 4: Only news anchors use the nickname “Flying Tomato.”

Rule 5: You can always go faster.

Rule 6: Your board and shoulder should never make contact on the walk to the slopes.

Rule 7: “Dropping next” only goes one rider deep–there is no “dropping after next.”

Rule 8: One pair of long johns per season is perfectly acceptable. Not washing that pair is not.

Rule 9: All sports by definition are action sports.

Rule 10: Dropping names dilutes your slope cred by 50 percent.

Rule 11: Self-respecting snowboarders never refer to themselves or snowboarding as “extreme.”

Rule 12: Snow reports are always measured where the snowdrifts are the deepest.

Rule 13: Always subtract two inches for every six reported on a resort’s snow phone.

Rule 14: It’s never cool to one-up your homey.

Rule 15: Don’t steal from snowboarders.

Rule 16: There’s a fine line between being really funny and really annoying in the liftline.

Rule 17: Getting slashed is good luck, so don’t get bummed.

Rule 18: Going snowboarding on opening day regardless of the conditions will increase your odds of scoring powder that season.

Rule 19: Every shop has at least one guy that’ll vibe the shit out of you.

Rule 20: If you didn’t help build it, don’t hit it.

Rule 21: Hike. It’ll always be worth it.

Rule 22: Keep your first-chair accomplishments to yourself.

Rule 23: Never say you’re sick of powder.

Rule 24: Riding in the rain is always more fun than it sounds.

Rule 25: Don’t feel embarrassed about dressing up in all your gear in your bedroom in August.

Rule 26: Only piss off of the chairlift if you’re riding up alone.

Rule 27: Never ride in the trees without goggles–stick in eyeball, not fun.

Rule 28: Don’t let the waxing iron smoke.

Rule 29: Always pick up hitchhikers carrying snowboards.

Rule 30: Scraping wax off your board and onto the snow is bad. Wax off into the trash.

Rule 31: If it hurts to walk, don’t go ride.

Rule 32: Ignorance to snowboard fashion is a virtue.

Rule 33: Be cool to the groms, soon they will school you.

Rule 34: Don’t lean on the shovel, dig?

Rule 35: Remember-man strength sets in at 30. You ain’t done yet.

Rule 36: Have some dignity: ollie the “Slow” sign only if you know you can clear it.

Rule 37: You’ll never regret taking one more run, unless you actually call “last run.”

Rule 38: If you’re hooked up, hook up your homeys.

Rule 39: Bitter localism is for surfers. Ride past the tourists with your mouth shut.

Rule 40: Excuses are for the unoriginal. A spot isn’t played until every last trick has been done there. Keep at it.

Rule 41: If you borrow a friend’s board, don’t change the stance.

Rule 42: If Ski Patrol chases you, don’t get caught.

Rule 43: If Ski Patrol catches you, act sorry.

Rule 44: A snowboard lesson is the greatest gift one can give a newcomer.

Rule 45: Don’t smash skulls with the safety bar on the lift. Call it first.

Rule 46: Focus on the goal. For example, only stand in the liftline if you want to get on the lift.

Rule 47: Wearing your shred gear in the bar past midnight will increase your Core Score.

Rule 48: However, Core Score points will be deducted for wearing just your goggles.

Rule 49: Locals, don’t hate–the tourists leave lots of money where you live.

Rule 50: Don’t bite. Be your own snowboarder. Imitation is flattering, but everyone will be more impressed if you’ve got your own style.

Rule 51: Don’t post your sponsor-me videos online and then cry when it gets bagged on.

Rule 52: If you hear someone say, “Dropping!” pretend you didn’t hear and go.

Rule 53: Nobody else on the tram cares what happened to you last night.

Rule 54: Littering on the hill is asking for the slam of your life.

Rule 55: Don’t hit up a shop employee for advice and then buy it online.

Rule 56: Support your local snowboard shop. It’s more important now than ever.

Rule 57: If you see a pro rider on the hill, don’t ask them to give you something.

Rule 58: Never hit the big jump first run.

Rule 59:Wait for pedestrians using the stairs and handrails to pass, then drop in.

Rule 60: Your opinion on helmets only matters if you’re wearing one

Rule 61: Simply scraping your board sideways is not turning.

Rule 62: Leave tissue at the lift line. Save a tree and blow snot rockets instead.

Rule 63: Snake and be snaked.

Rule 64: Tindy and tailfish don’t count. Get a grip.

Rule 65: Know your limits: backing down from a jump or hit is wisdom, not cowardice.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

1. shut the fuck up
2. get the fuck out of my way


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

e-thuggin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Rule 66: Only crack farts in the gondola if you can keep a straight face


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

original6 said:


> Rule 66: Only crack farts in the gondola if you can keep a straight face


rofl :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

_Rule 63: Snake and be snaked.

Rule 64: Tindy and tailfish don’t count. Get a grip._

I am ingnorant, someone please school me on these!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

63: I don't know either
64:something about not being a real grab. You don't have to reach for it. Your back hand just hangs there.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Cavman said:


> _Rule 63: Snake and be snaked._
> 
> _Rule 64: Tindy and tailfish don’t count. Get a grip._
> 
> I am ingnorant, someone please school me on these!


 
Rule 63: If you're going to cut someone off a jump (coming in by them as they are about to hit it ....or any other feature in the park) then know that it will happen to you also. Karma. 

(I'd imagine one reason they use the term snake is because you leave that kind of snake-like trail behind you as you're passing the person who's about to hit whatever featrure)

Rule 64: :dunno: Never heard of those terms.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

original6 said:


> 64:something about not being a real grab. You don't have to reach for it. Your back hand just hangs there.


 
That sounds weird.






To the OP: Good find.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you, i have been looking for these forever.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rules for weekend warriors to live by.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> That sounds weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks iv been reading and seeing on transworld mag for a while . i found they published a segment of it last night . thought i would share


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

jitpunkia said:


> Transworld's Shred + etiquette = Shrediquette. It’s rules to ride by. It’s the snowboarder’s cultural guidebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? I'm either missing something here or this contradictory


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> ??? I'm either missing something here or this contradictory


yeah, i have a problem with this one too. They put in rule 52 'cause they're pricks.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a new appreciation for this one:

Rule 29: Always pick up hitchhikers carrying snowboards.

I hitch up the hill to Seymour all the time and am greatly indebted to the kind peeps who pick me up!
I'll def be pickin up anyone with a board when I get back to drivin


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rules for weekend warriors to live by.


i fucking hate weekend warriors. i know they bring in money, but something really annoys me when these people are nowhere to be seen throughout the season but as soon as it snows just 1 goddamned inch everyone and their brother packs up and heads out.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah fuck all the people that keep the lifts whose lines i cut running

fucking douchebags who think they can just come and ride on MY snow

go back to new york or arkansas or east denver or wherever the fuck they come from


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

So what? Should people who do this for a hobby not be allowed to enjoy good snow? Are they not core enough to ride on your fresh snow?

Think about what you just said. Is there nothing you do that is similar to what you dislike other people for doing? Are you a "weekend warrior" in something in your life or are you hardcore about everything?





mrpez said:


> i fucking hate weekend warriors. i know they bring in money, but something really annoys me when these people are nowhere to be seen throughout the season but as soon as it snows just 1 goddamned inch everyone and their brother packs up and heads out.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sure you're a "weekend warrior" in some aspect of your life, somewhere, and other people think precisely the same thing about you.

Unless of course you're hardcore, all the time, 100%, with everything you do like mrpez.

Elitism is lame and hypocritical.





BurtonAvenger said:


> Rules for weekend warriors to live by.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fuck people who aren't unemployed pieces of shit and thus can only ride on weekends


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

dumb ass question but what is a weekend warrior! plzzz dont pwn me lol!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i fucking hate weekend warriors. i know they bring in money, but something really annoys me when these people are nowhere to be seen throughout the season but as soon as it snows just 1 goddamned inch everyone and their brother packs up and heads out.


Get yourself out of burton avengers ass you ringworm.

People who dont live at the snow who snowboard are really fucked hey, just like surfers who dont live 1 street back from the beach and skydivers who dont live in the sky????? WTF that is rediculous and you are an ass kissing worm, get back in the hole.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

In the US the military has branches of reserve units. These people usually only do their military duties once a month, on the weekends. So in the US they are called "weekend warriors". It's kind of an insult, depending on how you look at it, because it implies that you aren't a "real" warrior who lives for their military duties 24/7. It can also mean someone who half-asses something or is lazy about a particular thing.

Applied to snowboarding, it means someone who doesn't eat, sleep and breathe snowboarding. Usually refers to someone who only goes out to the slopes a few times a year. "Hardcore" boarders don't like them because they don't spend as much time on the mountain as they do.







Adrii said:


> dumb ass question but what is a weekend warrior! plzzz dont pwn me lol!


----------



## illest (Apr 2, 2010)

Cavman said:


> _Rule 64: Tindy and tailfish don’t count. Get a grip._
> 
> I am ingnorant, someone please school me on these!


Reference for Tindy - Search.com

Reference for Tailfish - Search.com


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Cavman if you see this first, a tindy is grabbing the board between an indy and a tail grab. Toe edge, behind back foot but not tail.

Tailfish is the same thing, except on heel edge.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i fucking hate weekend warriors. i know they bring in money, but something really annoys me when these people are nowhere to be seen throughout the season but as soon as it snows just 1 goddamned inch everyone and their brother packs up and heads out.


Douche of the day..

and wtf is with people hating on 'tindy' grabs and shit? lame!!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i fucking hate weekend warriors. i know they bring in money, but something really annoys me when these people are nowhere to be seen throughout the season but as soon as it snows just 1 goddamned inch everyone and their brother packs up and heads out.


This post, wtf. I'm not going to flame you for this, but seriously what is wrong with weekends being busier, if you don't like it ride weekdays. There are those out there with families, jobs with long hours and other reasons why they can't ride during the week. 

Wasn't this your post not long ago?



> ive been snowboarding only about 10 days this season, which was my first.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha yeah, he does less days a year than I do and I live 6 hours away from the snow but thinks he has some kind of local core cred. Butt muppet


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

personal opinion . a frontside shifty + tailfish looks pretty steez to me


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

jitpunkia said:


> personal opinion . a frontside shifty + tailfish looks pretty steez to me


Totally agree, see this alot actually. I think tweaked out tindys and tailfishes can look pretty good


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> This post, wtf. I'm not going to flame you for this, but seriously what is wrong with weekends being busier, if you don't like it ride weekdays. There are those out there with families, jobs with long hours and other reasons why they can't ride during the week.
> 
> Wasn't this your post not long ago?


LOL good call burtonx8.. I cant believe he even said that riding 10 days a year:laugh: I ride like 75 or more and i would never hate on people who just come on weekends. Sure i hate the crowds but there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah... though i pretty much never literally ride on weekends, i don't have the time to get up as much as i'd like... so i guess by that stance, i'm a weekend warrior; 20-30 days a year. i'm fine with that. i just consider myself "well rounded".

as stated, its those weekend warriors who keep the lifts running. without them, its a bunch of guys who paid a grand for a pass, then ride 130 days... don't think that 8 bucks a day for each rider is really worthwhile when you'd only get 50 people out...

long live the weekend warrior! just don't be inconsiderate asses(the warriors i mean... not other people.. they can be asses to them if they really want).


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

RVM said:


> "Hardcore" boarders don't like them because they don't spend as much time on the mountain as they do.


Irony, I'm sure a lot of us hate that we don't live by the mountain too


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

seant46 said:


> LOL good call burtonx8.. I cant believe he even said that riding 10 days a year:laugh: I ride like 75 or more and i would never hate on people who just come on weekends. Sure i hate the crowds but there is nothing you can do about it.


Yeah exactly.:thumbsup: If someone who's ridden 10 days is gonna hate on/tell me that I (or others) shouldn't be riding on the weekends (after I've been riding 16 fricken years) then yeah I'm calling BS on that.

I don't enjoy weekends as much, but as far as I'm concerned, more people equals more people to meet and ride with. Sure it sucks when the park is a madhouse, but that's the nature of a growing sport. Going into it with a negative attitude doesn't help anything.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

weekends or weekdays , of course it weekdays . i dont hate the weekend peeps . but what i do hate is people going on the hill and not giving it their all


----------

